# Upside down wrapping



## GerrieP (12/12/19)

Just wondering how many peeps also wraps their batteries upside down....
I did notice when guys advertise or showcase their equipment that thus is not always the case. Well I do, and yes it is not that I walk around with my mod without a cover. It's a personal preference.


----------



## CashKat88 (12/12/19)

Yup i always do that, one batt always wrapped upside down and it also makes sense if you use a mech squonk mod because positive is always face down and you can see the batt through the door so it looks right way up with an upside down wrapped batt


----------



## CashKat88 (12/12/19)

I recently bought a drone and both negatives are at the bottom and positives at the top so it makes the one battery look upside down even though it is not, and its the see through ultem one so you can see it all the time, grills my OCD but it would be such a waste to waste a ODB Wrap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

